# Cast items in Paper Mache Clay



## Jaybo

Seems there are basically two camps of DIY Haunters. The clay and cast/mold people and the paper mache people. Everyone is always talking about casting items in latex, or plaster, or silicone. You usually have to order the materials online and pay for shipping, or pay through the nose for a very small amount of materials from a local craft store.

Did you know that you can do the same thing with paper mache?

Specifically paper mache clay. I haven't reinvented the wheel here, I'm just using techniques artist in other areas have been doing for years. I bet there are people on this board that already know how to cast in paper mache clay, but I have not seen anyone mention it anywhere on the boards or show examples.

I'm still playing with the technique at the moment, but I've been very pleased with the results I've seen so far. Plus, this comes right on the heals of MacabreRob's thread on creating Moldable Silicone on the Cheap (Oogoo) . The two items go hand in hand. You can make molds out of Ooogoo, and cast with the PM clay.

I am using a clay recipe from PM artist Jonni Good. She makes wonderful PM art pieces. Granted they are a little tame for haunt use, but her techniques translate directly to what we do. She is a great resource to check out. While you are checking out Jonni's recipe and techniques, pop on over to Dan Reeder the Monster Man's site for more great PM techniques.

I will update this post with more info and a proper How-To if there is enough interest, although you smart people could probably figure it all out by just reading the links in this post and playing with the material.

In the meantime, here is a video of a couple items I cast in PM clay. The drying time for these items was accelerated dramatically by using a microwave to dry the pieces in two minutes intervals. The small white skull only took 15 minutes to mold, dry, and demould. That's 15 minutes for a wad of gluey paper pulp to dry completely. That's faster than latex.


----------



## Allen H

Jaybo,
Im making a bunch of medusa sconces this season and a few other archetectural things and I may use paper mache clay to do it, looks like they finish very well. Thanks for the info.
Ive been interested in this for a while since I saw these works at Scarborough Faire
http://www.shatterdvisages.com/


----------



## Dixie

Great link Allen.... although it makes me really want a SOLAR OVEN!!! I'm really liking this technique, and am adoring the testing stages!


----------



## IMU

Thanks for all the great info!


----------



## bmaskmaker

Jaybo,

I'm also a big fan of Jonni and Dan Reeder. Stolloween is also a great resource, particularly for haunt-specific paper mache. 

Your masks/skulls look great. 

I'm curious about your casting + microwave experience. What are you making your mold's from? Oogoo? Plaster? something else?

Thanks.

-- Beth


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Great idea, thanks for taking the time to point this out! I've been visiting JG's Ultimate Paper Mache site over the last few months, but have yet to try her paper clay recipe. Do you use the linseed oil in the recipe or go without?


----------



## Jaybo

bmaskmaker said:


> Jaybo,
> 
> I'm also a big fan of Jonni and Dan Reeder. Stolloween is also a great resource, particularly for haunt-specific paper mache.
> 
> Your masks/skulls look great.
> 
> I'm curious about your casting + microwave experience. What are you making your mold's from? Oogoo? Plaster? something else?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> -- Beth


Right now I haven't created a proper mold. I have just used a few plastic skulls I had sitting around to test the clay. I cut the skull open and pressed the clay inside. I then placed the whole thing in the microwave for two minutes at a time. I would let the item cool for a bit, and test the firmness of the clay and condition of my impromptu mold. I kept doing this until the clay was firm enough to demold. I then flexed the plastic mold and removed the cast piece. It was still somewhat clammy on the front, so I put the piece in for one last two minute run. Took about 8 minutes of microwave time.

I plan on trying to create some molds using Oogoo next. I'll update the thread with my results.


----------



## Jaybo

Sawtooth Jack said:


> Great idea, thanks for taking the time to point this out! I've been visiting JG's Ultimate Paper Mache site over the last few months, but have yet to try her paper clay recipe. Do you use the linseed oil in the recipe or go without?


Did not use any linseed oil, and the clay was fine. The only change i would make is probably add a little bleach and salt to the water to help deter mold. That may not be necessary, I just get a little paranoid of mold.


----------



## Dixie

Didn't our microwave owners manual say something about "don't put plastic skulls in the microwave?" Oh, maybe that was tin foil, sorry... continue 

:muttering: damn men in my kitchen, microwaving skulls. *Stay away from my expensive pots and pans!!!*


----------



## Allen H

Dixie, you sound like my wife LOL. If you want help making a silicone mold Jaybo, just set a time and come on over. My shop is open to you.


----------



## Jaybo

Allen H said:


> Dixie, you sound like my wife LOL. If you want help making a silicone mold Jaybo, just set a time and come on over. My shop is open to you.


Careful Allen, I just might take you up on that offer. LOL!

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ok, everyone. I finally had time to play around with Ooogoo (silicone caulk + corn starch) to create a new mold.

I made the mold below using the Oogoo mixture and a small plastic skull. It only took about 10 to 15 minutes to make the mold. I just spread the Oogoo in the bottom of a plastic container and then pushed the small plastic skulls into the mix. The skulls pop right out of the mold. No release agent needed.










I then mixed up a batch of the paper mache clay and pressed it into the new mold. I placed the mold into the microwave and dried it for 6 minutes using 2 minutes intervals on the highest setting of the microwave. The clay will puff up a little like bread at first. Just pat it back down into the mold. I then popped the pieces out and placed them back into the microwave for another 2 minutes. Below is a picture of the results.










They are still a little damp in the center, but they can air dry at this point. You have to keep a watch on the microwave. I accidentally burned a batch and stunk up the kitchen pretty bad. Dixie is still giving me dirty looks!

Here is a picture of the skulls after they are dry and painted sitting next to one of the original plastic skulls.










I then took some of the extra Ooogoo I had leftover and pushed it inside of the plastic skull I had used as a mold earlier. No release agent needed and it was solid after 15 minutes.










The Oogoo cast was Ok. The piece stays soft and pliable. You have to play around with the cornstarch/silicone mixture in order to get a decent working time. My mix setup up a little too fast. I used cheap clear Colorfast silicone caulk from WalMart. It only cost $2.15 a tube. It turns a solid white color when mixed with the cornstarch.

One last skull cast from clay, and several mini skulls later I called it quits for the day. It only took me a little over an hour to make everything seen in the pictures below. We will be using the mini skulls on a tombstone, so it's ok that the pieces are a little rough.


----------



## Dixie

I just have to add....... this stuff stinks, as in smells icky! THEN if you DO burn it, it smells like icky burned ick. It's 105 outside, there is no opening the windows, and the inside of your microwave.......... 

Let's just say this - only do this when your spouse is not home, or there WILL be b*tching!


----------



## Jaybo

Dixie said:


> I just have to add....... this stuff stinks, as in smells icky! THEN if you DO burn it, it smells like icky burned ick. It's 105 outside, there is no opening the windows, and the inside of your microwave..........
> 
> Let's just say this - only do this when your spouse is not home, or there WILL be b*tching!


Let me clarify even more. The only thing that stinks is the Oogoo and burnt mache. If you don't burn the mache, or use Oogoo, you won't have any nasty smells. The smell of the Oogoo does lessen over time.

As you can tell...spouse approval will probably not be too high with this project. 

I gotta go find the scented candles, the frebreeze, and a large box fan now. Wish me luck.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hehehe, Dixie yelled at you

Another nice thing about the bit of roughness on the little skulls is that it makes them look a bit aged, so they're perfect for that old tombstone look.


----------



## scareme

Jaybo, did you use the toilet paper like Jonnie used, or did you use the bag of attic insulation you have? I'm wondering how this would work with the attic insulation because so much comes in a package I'm looking for ways to use it.


----------



## Jaybo

scareme said:


> Jaybo, did you use the toilet paper like Jonnie used, or did you use the bag of attic insulation you have? I'm wondering how this would work with the attic insulation because so much comes in a package I'm looking for ways to use it.


I used toilet paper. The cellulose insulation can be used, but you will have to soak the stuff in water longer and really work the material with a mixing attachment while soaking. Jonni's recipe is quick and easy for small batches of clay. Plus, the TP will pickup more details.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

When I use attic insulation cellulose, I first have to run it through a contraption I built that beats the snot out of it with a wire (plastic) brush attached to my drill. It breaks down the fibers to almost dust. (Def. have to wear a mask when using it!)


----------



## Jaybo

MacabreRob said:


> When I use attic insulation cellulose, I first have to run it through a contraption I built that beats the snot out of it with a wire (plastic) brush attached to my drill. It breaks down the fibers to almost dust. (Def. have to wear a mask when using it!)


Depending on what you are using the clay for, you need to be careful how much you break the paper down. The more you break the paper down, the finer the clay. The finer the clay, the weaker the clay. If you are making large pieces that need lots of strength, then you need larger pieces of paper. This is why a lot of mache artists use so many different techniques. You rough out your piece using the heavy stuff, possibly backed with strip mache. Then you come in with the fine clay for detail work.

Ultimately, it all comes down to what works for you and what you are comfortable using.


----------



## Joiseygal

Pretty cool!


----------



## Dixie

madmax said:


> A solution to the smell, use the microwave outside.....a cheap used microwave, $5-$10 at a yard sale


I ***LIKE*** the way you think, Madmax!!!


----------



## pennywise

This is great! I have been experimenting with paper mache pulp for a few months now. I have been trying to find a way to make molds and press the clay into it. I use flour/water/salt paste and newspaper that I pulp up by either tossing it in a blender with water or, for a big batch, I toss it in a 5 gallon bucket with water and go at it with a paint mixer attached to a drill. The pulp is usable for sculpting, but when it drys it tends to shrink a little or something since my nice smooth surface becomes bumpy and makes a nice stone texture, but I need to preserve details lol. I am definitely trying this later today! Thanks!


----------



## pensivepumpkin

Dixie said:


> :muttering: damn men in my kitchen, microwaving skulls. *Stay away from my expensive pots and pans!!!*


I love it! :jol:


----------



## BarBWire

Im all about the PM although i have not tried this technique yet. i shall now have to investigate how i can make this work for me ^_^ thank you for the info


----------



## pennywise

I'm thinking about turning the few foam skulls I have into about 100 PM ones


----------



## pennywise

Has anyone tried using the Oogoo on their hands? Is it safe to do so? I had a little stuck to my hands when I made a mold of a jaw bone today and it came off OK. I'm just not sure if it would be good to goo up my hand and forearm and make a PM cast of my arm.


----------



## Jaybo

No clue whether this stuff is safe for skin contact. I don't think it would be bad in small quantities, but I'm not sure on a large area of exposed skin. I did a little searching on the net, but could not find any good information. Just a bunch of people making guesses.

You could use a product like Amaco Flexwax. It costs a little over $40, but can be melted down and reused.


----------



## cwwells96

Thanks for posting your progress! It is weird, I had just cast a skull to try this and saw your post. I am going to try with the insulation first and see how it turns out. My goal is to make cheap skeletons using this technique.


----------



## Spooks-Magee

Glad I found this thread. I am just starting to play with making props that are cheap, durable, good looking and light. I have some boots I want to Luton my pirate skeleton and will cast them in pm clay. Hopefully I will have pics soon.


----------



## pennywise

This might a bit ambitions but someday I plan on buying a bucky skeleton and maybe this technique can be used to mold and cast each individual part, then when they are all dry, I can attach them together, essentially making a PM bucky. I wonder if that would work?


----------



## pennywise

I did try your microwave technique with the homemade clay recipe I found (nuking it 20 second at a time), and it works great, so I'm thinking that with Oogoo, Paper Mache clay and cornstarch clay anything is possible


----------



## Jaybo

When you see how fast and easy it is to turn these things out it's kind of exciting isn't it? The only thing I would caution people is that the microwaving can cause cracking. The clay will shrink as it dries, so if you dry it too fast it can crack. I'm not making fine art, so I don't mind the cracking when it happens. It just adds to the character of the piece.


----------



## pennywise

I agree with you there. Since this is for Halloween, the cracking only adds to the effect. I have always said you can't really mess up Halloween props, the more "messed up" they are, the better they look


----------



## casperdj777

*cool! but need help*

*I have done Paper Mache for years but Paper Mache clay is new to me can you please show how you made the gray skull mask? that one looks cool! *

*p.s. im to the website & wow amazing stuff here!*


----------



## Jaybo

casperdj777 said:


> *I have done Paper Mache for years but Paper Mache clay is new to me can you please show how you made the gray skull mask? that one looks cool! *
> 
> *p.s. im to the website & wow amazing stuff here!*


Welcome to the site! You asked at just the perfect time. That big gray skull mask was a copy of a rigid plastic Halloween Mask.

Actually, this is the exact mask:


I was in a hurry at the time I was testing the PM clay, and did not actually have a real mold to use. So, I grabbed this mask, ripped out the foam on the inside, and pressed the PM clay into the mask. The mask is made out of a very tough and rigid plastic, so it holds up well in the microwave. The metallic paint will throw a few sparks in the microwave, but nothing too extreme. Just make sure you do not run the microwave for a lengthy period of time. The plastic will melt and burn if left for too long.

Head down to your local Halloween store. They always have these types of masks in stock. It's quick and easy.


----------



## casperdj777

thanks for the reply.
can you tell me name of the mask? let me know if its on amazon or ebay.
also ah... do I have to put the mask in the microwave? I have some paint ball mask & I really don't want to take the metal off them (to reuse) & I don't want to explode the microwave. I did something like that as a kid & blam! lightning fryed a hole in the door.


----------



## DreadKnightswife

casperdj777 said:


> thanks for the reply.
> can you tell me name of the mask? let me know if its on amazon or ebay.
> also ah... do I have to put the mask in the microwave? I have some paint ball mask & I really don't want to take the metal off them (to reuse) & I don't want to explode the microwave. I did something like that as a kid & blam! lightning fryed a hole in the door.


You could let this air dry instead but it will take a day or more. I have never microwaved PM clay I always air dry mine, using a fan.


----------



## Jaybo

casperdj777 said:


> thanks for the reply.
> can you tell me name of the mask? let me know if its on amazon or ebay.
> also ah... do I have to put the mask in the microwave? I have some paint ball mask & I really don't want to take the metal off them (to reuse) & I don't want to explode the microwave. I did something like that as a kid & blam! lightning fryed a hole in the door.


Click the picture in my earlier post. It takes you directly to the mask on Spirits website.

No, you do not have to microwave the item at all. It will just take several days to dry. After about a full day of drying it will probably be firm enough to pop out of the mask so that it can finish drying.

I was only using the microwave because I was in a hurry and needed to finish multiple items in a short amount of time. I made over 50 miniature skulls using this method in a two day time frame.


----------



## casperdj777

is this stuff toxic? like can I make use this to make a replica of candy molds & or make plates using this stuff?


----------



## casperdj777

also how hard would it be to use this to replicate some cheaply made latex zombie mask. found one for 20$ & is not made very well & this would last longer & I wouldn't need to spend 100$ for more a bunch to fill the yard.


----------



## Jaybo

I would not use the clay with food items. The clay recipe calls for joint compound which has additives to retard mold and bacteria growth. I'm not sure if it will actually be toxic or not, but I would not risk it.

If you wanted to replicate a soft item like a latex mask, then you will need a proper mold. The latex mask is too flexible to use.

It would be quicker and easier to just sculpted your own creation out of water based modeling clay, then making a mold of that.

Take a look at Allen Hopps' videos for tips and inspiration.






If you have never seen Allen's videos before, then you are in for a treat.


----------



## casperdj777

no offence to people who do silicon mask or fiberglass/plastic mask but its a lot of work & not really worth it. that's why I wanted to try this. its cheep & less work. 
I think if you used a foam head to support the latex mask or use a hard mask like the 3-5$ hocky mask over a cheep latex mask you could make more durable mask for dirt cheep .would like to make a super hard mask using this 



 or


----------



## casperdj777

I would like to see a video showing you make the mold & cast & listing the ingredients of your cheep version.


----------

